# .357 Sig bulk ammo



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get .357 Sig ammo in bulk, besides Cabelas?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't say anything as to how good the price is because I never even see .357sig around here, but www.ammoman.com has .357sig if you haven't already looked there 

-Jeff-


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Is TMJ the same as FMJ?

Hes got some of those listed on his site for a good price...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Got this off of wikipedia....

The FMJ bullet still has the base of the lead core exposed, a TMJ head is usually used in match shooting and has the lead core completely encased in copper. 

-Jeff-

Edit: I believe TMJ = Total Metal Jacket....


----------

